# mast cell activation syndrome (MCAS)



## Jayne.F (Apr 29, 2014)

*histamine intolerance might be cause of our IBS problems*

*Google "*Mast Cell Activation Syndrome (MCAS)" for lots of information

*Does any of this sound like you? (all of these sound like me)*


Diarrhea and/or constipation, and intestinal discomfort
Inflammation
Congestion, coughing, wheezing
Brain fog, difficulty recalling words, short term memory issues
Headaches and migraines
Hives, flushing, and itchy skin
Fatigue and malaise
Sensitivity to fragrances and chemicals

These "vague" symptoms all point to a condition you may never have heard of&#8230; *Mast Cell Activation Syndrome.*

Mast Cell Activation Syndrome (MCAS) is often brushed off - or mis-classified as histamine intolerance - and wasn't even named until 2007. But now experts are realizing it is more common than they had imagined, and may be related to other conditions like:


SIBO, IBS and other "functional GI disorders"
Depression & anxiety


----------

